# Do clones have a tap root?



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2009)

I have planted a couple clones that i will try to make bonsai moms. I have read the post on BM (he he I said BM) anywho i know you have to trim the roots periodicly,so i was wondering if clones have a tap root that i have to look out for and how to identify it. Thanks


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 5, 2009)

I've no idea if the roots when and if they show on your clones are actually called tap toots but either way dont trim any of the roots as the roots are the plants.......well roots tbh.

Just wait on your clones showing some significant roots then transplant them into whatever medium is your personal choice.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Growdude (Aug 5, 2009)

The tap root is the single main root that other roots tap off of.
Anything rooted has a tap root.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

Most definitions of a Taproot list it as a primary root that grows vertically and which all the other roots grow from, laterally.

In that manner of defining it, no MJ clones don't have one.

Roots start from several places on a clone.

However, when started from a seed, there is one primary root that starts from the seed, which all of the plants roots will come from eventually.

In that sense, I imagine you could think of it as a taproot.


----------

